# southport rally



## roncab (Feb 26, 2007)

just returned from my first rally at southport good weekend great location met some wonderful people congrats to bob and john well done fellas ron


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Yes same here, it was first rally too.

Could have been better had we not had to nip out buy a new leisure battery on the Saurday. However we had a good time and met a lot of new friends. Entertained by a footballing superpooch the rise to fame short lived as the dog was shown the red card for a blatant foul in the centre circle. Not to be outdown, the performing Poodles got really stuck into it in full view of everyone on the dashbord of a Hymer. 

Thoroughly enjoyed the rally, thanks to everyone for making us newbies feel welcome.

Regards....

Zozzer aka Kevin
&
Mrs Zozzer aka Lynne


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

370 miles to get to Southport ....via Angelssey :roll: 
We would like to say thanks to Mangothemadmonk and Whistling Gypsy for allowing us on.Weather was fantastic and we met a lot of lovely people.Had a great laugh,we really enjoyed it and good luck to the newly weds and all the best for the future 8) 

Thanks for putting up with us,
Cheryl and Ian :wink:


----------



## LAZZA (Oct 28, 2006)

Just got home from Southport rally.We both had a great weekend,we even saw the sea!Thanks to John n Bob and all the other people we spoke to,we were made to feel very welcome.see you all soon.
Larry n sue


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, Johnny and me would like to say a big thank you too everyone attending the 2nd annual Southport Rally, it was a great weekend and the weather was quite good as well.

It was a delight to meet and greet new and old friends and we hope that we will see you all again soon.

A big thank you goes to Steve (s&j) for the use of Jan's brand new Cadac and Jan i did clean it afterwards and put it back in the bag :wink: see you at Tollerton for another go.

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Just got back big thanks to Mangothemadmonk (defo Peter Kay moment) and whistlingypsy (the balloon show was awesome, pink is definitely your colour). 

Also thanks to the Newlyweds Velvettones, the cake was lovely, am sure the pics are being published as we speak!

We are going to Southport again defo great little plot.

Regards

Greenie


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Well what a Rally that was. 
Well done Johhny and Bob. Thank you to Shirley and Babs for spoiling me.

I have put a few pics in here

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oh no me gob open again! eeeek 8O 8O


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Well done Johhny and Bob., one of the best rallies we've been on.

Met lots of lovely new people and some we've met before. Had a great time.

Hope there's another next year

Malcolm & Sue


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks Bob and Johnny I had a great time! see you again next year, when the circle could be even bigger 8O


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Steve my friend, why cannot i see your pictures :?: :roll: 

Bob


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Bob

try this link

stew


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Cheers stew, 

Bob


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Hi folks. Shirl and me, Bob and Babs want to thank you all for making Southport another successful rally. You made it worth the effort and don't forget its the people attending that make a rally.

It was great to meet up with old friends and making new friends is always a special pleasure. Just remember "A stranger is a person you don't know yet!!"

We had 42 MHF motorhomes and 4 MH guests who hopefully will be joining the forum soon.

We feel the "social square" is a great idea and from the gathering on Saturday night (which amounted to 64 people present) and from comments made,  most  found it a great feature of the rally. Sorry LadyJ but they do :wink: :wink:

I have some belting photos which I will chuck on here as soon as I can.

Many thanks to you all and maybe see you again soon.

Johnny F


----------



## amander (Jul 18, 2008)

Thankyou to all the organisers for making this such a great weekend. My first time in Southport - what a great location, a definete for returning to in the future.
Amanda


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Everyone

Finally Home and unpacked after staying till gone six as that sun just kept shinning as it had done for most of the w/e. 

Thanks again Bob & Johnny quite a bit of organising must have gone into that, put your names down for the weather again next year.

Bill


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Photos added to above link.

Johnny F


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

*Southport*

I would like to add mine and George's thanks to Bob, Shirl ,Johnny and Babs for organising a very successful rally.
The venue and the weather were great.
The quiz was a brilliant idea, shame more didn't join in and that we didn't win.
What were the answers by the way.

Although we joined the circle,sorry square, on Fiday night we missed the "entertainment" on Saturday, (outside forces prevented us) but we could hear the obvious enjoyment of many.
Once again, many thanks and please can we come to the next one?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks to Johnny & Bob for organising another good rally and they even got the weather right this time :lol: 

Sorry we didn't get to join you in the ring on Saturday but as Angie says outside forces prevented us. :roll: still we have had a lovely time here at Southport in fact we are still here, think we have got glued to the car park :lol: 



Jacquie & John


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

*THANK YOU ALL...*

Good evening all! 

Auntie Sandra and daughter Katie and I have just returned from Southport where we had a wonderful weekend. We were very impressed by the town and what it had to offer. 

It would be remiss of me not to offer a vote of thanks to John and Bob, and all those other kind folk who made the occasion such fun. 

In view of the fact that Bob did not perform as anticipated, my favourite show was someone's 'footballing dog'. Great fun to watch although some of the skills were cr*p!! :wink: :lol: :lol: 

Thanks again to all. We look forward to the next 'do'.


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi Chaps - like last year a fantastic weekend congratulations to both of you, was going to do the treasure hunt today but as JimM announced he'd won before we set off on it felt there wasn't much point (suppose we should have checked the closing date)

Loved the "Social Square" as it's becoming known, really gave us chance to meet new people, as we were ourselves last year (southport was our second rally, must have done something right as we came back), sorry we didn't stay up quite so late this year but as it was our honeymoon we had to go to bed early :wink: we were tired :wink: 

Loved the entertainment that went on outside the square, as already mentioned the performing poodles really made the morning, you did say we'd see events never seen before on an MHF rally

Don't even think of saying there wont be another southport rally next year, and as demand is going to be so high can we add our names to the waiting list now please?

Would just like to say thankyou for the well wishes from everybody, and also the various wedding gifts, the various Beers (that didn't explode when i opened it, thanks Bob  ), the bottle of bubbly and everything else, but most of all i'd like to thank everyone for going easy on the cake (more for me )

Also, thanks to everyone who babysat for our little Dylan, he enjoyed all the attention and is now running around the house hyper

anyway enough said, loved it, see you soon

Toni and Mark


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

A big thank you to Johnny & Bob for organising another fantastic rally and it has been great to meet old and new Friends.
We will be at Southport again next year

Thanks again John & Christine


----------



## 101578 (Oct 28, 2006)

Ooops! forgot to say a BIG thank you to whoever lent us two the chairs for the "circle". :wink:


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

Just like to add our Thanks to Bob & Johnny for all their hard work, see you all soon

Pam & Chris


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for all your kind comments. You'll start me   

More photos added to Southport album.

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Me too, thank you all for your comments and a big thanks to Johnny for all his hard work you certainly did a great job. 

Bob


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*Well done Bob & Johnny*

 Really enjoyed coming along Bob and johnny, very well organised, just the tonic we both needed,


----------



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi All,
Thanks to Johnny and Bob for all their hard work to make Southport another successfull rally and a very enjoyable weekend. 
Hope to see you all very soon.
Al and Jan.

Sennen523.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi
thanks johny for a great time at southport great to see old friend and meet some new, it was just what we needed :wink: 
alan and ann


----------



## 114475 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Southport Rally*

Yes it is only our 2nd rally ever and have to say it was the perfect location and thank you so much ORGANISERS it was brill

Ann & Graham

P S thanks also for the lovely wedding cake


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Just like to offer our thanks to all concerned for making this such a good rally looking forward to next years.


Regards

R/M


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Fantastic weekend at Southport, really enjoyed it. Robbie lapped up all the attention, and I lapped up the Bacardi! 

Can't wait for the next one, thanks to all who organised it!


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

*Southport Rally*

Thanks for a super weekend folks - enjoyed tremendously - met up with old friends, made some new - might we need a bigger venue next year 8).

Minerva - Was it Freckleton? - haven't had any of that for about 38 years - still tastes as good 

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Minerva (May 22, 2006)

Hi Keith 

Yes it was the Spar shop in Freckleton,

Happy splicing

Bill


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Weekends photos......

Here

Johnny F


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi. Thanks to Johnny and Bob for a great weekend, gets better every year.
Cheers Sid


----------



## JimM (Jul 5, 2005)

Well thanks to Johnny and Bob for a great weekend 
stopped while Monday PM the rent man never showed up that makes it an even better venue (thats the Yorkie in me) 
we may well end up coming back for next years get together. 
Met some new folks and some old faces all in all a good weekend and worth the 300 plus miles covered many thanks again for all the hard work 
see you both again some time 

Ps to all interested parties the starter motor problem is sorted  touch wood !!!


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Good news there Jim - so Val can have a puppy after all


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

*Southport*

Hi all, thanks for a great weekend.  This was the first time at southport and I think its a realy great place and we had great company on site,once again THANKS roll on next year (it could be even BIGGER ) John & LIN
" MEURIG "
PS forgot to say dont forget to pull the blinds on the Hymer next time 8O


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Southport*



meurig said:


> PS forgot to say dont forget to pull the blinds on the Hymer next time 8O


Are we talking of the three girls in the Hymer doing things that they shouldn't    

Johnny F


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

who has the piccy of the prancing poodles, we missed the show and would love to see what these young ladies got up to so we can be ready for next years show.

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Would that be the same as Sandj looking for Zoe's battery? nudge nudge wink wink - and Dave finding it? :roll: 

Obviously its a man job with a helper!

:lol: :lol: 

Greenie


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

oooooooo I say, there must of been 8 or 9 of em looking! I'd hid it under the microwave  
bet it would have been a good pic!


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Sorry Greenie, SnJs lad did not find the battery nor did the mad monk but he bet me a 5ver i could not and i did and he welshed on the bet, you know now you cannot trust a fireman :wink: and while i am on "mamma mia" was bl**dly brilliant, i went with the mrs. and our granddaughter and love it all, and yes i am an old softie and had a wee  when it all went well at the end.  

Seeya soon

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

ooh that it was Dave and his super hero underpants on top of his tights again.

Mamma Mia - ya great girl - it was a pile of pants!

Greenie! 8O


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

i is gonna slap your pants girlie if you keep rubbishing us oldies but goodies :wink: 

Bob


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

oooh am ready you big hunk of loveliness - Andrew says use me spade for maximum effect.

Tis bringing tears to me eyes already - they match me bleeding ears from that tripe I saw/listened to last night!

Tell Barbara reason why you laffin now!

Mwah

Greenie

oooh sorry {offtopic}


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

You leave my undies outta this! :lol: :lol:


----------

